# Selling candles, success stories?



## Vance G

I have a couple hundred dollars worth of candle molds that will never pay for themselves. They just do not sell for me. Peopel claim to like the as gifts but I wonder. If I was a better salesman possibly and I think your low end approach in selling votives and tea lights would have been a better way to go. I sell al little beeswax to craftersand use quite a bit myself but I stand ready to listen to any of the masters willing to share sales ideas.


----------



## beeware10

I think the problem is beeswax is too valuable. by the time you markup the wax and add labor your selling price is up there. we know the quality is good but candles are fairly cheap. there is just too much wax in a candle. put the same wax in a lip balm or polish probably will make a lot more profit. we made pretty good money selling 1 oz blocks and you have no competition.


----------



## D Coates

I do sell 1 ounce blocks for $3.25 and sold about 2 dozen of them. Either way I'll be putting an explanation of beeswax, and it's positive properties to better market it in my stand this year. I also made candles in 12oz hex jars and sold a dozen or so of them for $10 apiece.


----------



## ChuckReburn

D Coates said:


> I do sell 1 ounce blocks for $3.25 and sold about 2 dozen of them. Either way I'll be putting an explanation of beeswax, and it's positive properties to better market it in my stand this year. I also made candles in 12oz hex jars and sold a dozen or so of them for $10 apiece.


We sell the heck out of 1 oz blocks for $1 each. And we sell a lot of lip balm at $3 or 2/$5. 

The 12 oz hex jars would probably market very well with a ribbon attaching a little gift card during the holidays. 

The smaller candles are impulse and gift purchases. 

Tapers aren't typically burned casually so it's an event thing. What color? What size base? How long? How will they travel without breaking? Too much thinking involved for the consumer. Even the novelty molds may be a hard seller - first thing I'm thinking is I have to burn it on a plate and clean that up and it'll look like heck half way down...


----------



## Specialkayme

I would be interested to hear other's comments on the subject.

Personally, I haven't had a steady enough supply of beeswax to make a worthwhile go at selling candles. And I think you need a decent variety of different types of candles to really get a good impression with the consumers, which would require about a dozen different molds. 

I may be wrong though.


----------



## Bee Bliss

Absolutely no one should ever burn a paraffin candle in their home. They are toxic! Even causing harm to some exotic pet birds. Think it is any better for humans?

If only people knew what harm those cheap paraffin candles did when burned inside a home to the contents of the home as well as the lungs of those breathing in that air.

If only people knew that paraffin wax is a byproduct of the petroleum industry, that it is black/grey dirty sludge that is then bleached, scented and colored so that it can be sold and burned in your home. It is similar to having a small motor running inside the home what with the fumes it gives off.

If only people knew that beeswax candles are cheaper to burn per hour than the nasty paraffin candles.

If only people knew that beeswax candles burn cleanly and with full spectrum light and are non-toxic. They have a glowing ball around the flame that I really like. If you need to, turn off the lights to view. It's more than flame!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Selling events make a difference. Location does, too. Educate your customers. There is a market for beeswax candles. Most of the market currently is for paraffin candles and it's huge. It's just that people spending candle dollars must make that alternate greener/cleaner/quality choice towards beeswax.


----------



## My-smokepole

I see very little sells in hand dip candles but it is part of my demo. I dip a couple doz. sell or give them away. I sell a lot of 1oz and 1lb to blacksmith. Last year all I had at one point.


----------



## beeware10

hi your selling your 1oz blocks for 52 dollars / lb and the candles for just over 13 dollars/lb. quite a difference. push the 1 oz for sewing, windows, drawer slides, scent for dressers, etc. go after the money. good luck


----------



## D Coates

beeware10 said:


> hi your selling your 1oz blocks for 52 dollars / lb and the candles for just over 13 dollars/lb. quite a difference. push the 1 oz for sewing, windows, drawer slides, scent for dressers, etc. go after the money. good luck


Woops, my screw up, $2.50 for the 1oz, $3.25 for the votive candles. I weighed the wax used to set the prices and added a little for time and effort. Oh I know the 1oz blocks are very profitable but I've still got surplus of wax and I'm trying to find a way to consume it profitably. It may be one of those things where I sell all I can and use the rest as trade with local suppliers. I'm just curious if I'm missing a large market and looking for others who've had success.


----------



## AUH

D Coates, can you share your wax soap recipe? I have been looking for one, and not finding anything of value or suitable. Thanks


----------



## Tenpin

At the several "Products of the Hive" talks that pop up at the few bee clubs I belong to, the candles and molds are always out on display as part of the program. I always make a point to ask about what sells. Without fail, every one of the folks say that the only candles that move are the tea candles with votives being second. Molded and tapered candles rarely sell.

The rolled wax foundation pillar candles are an interesting thought though. at < $1.50 a sheet I figure a couple sheets to roll a candle that could be sold for 7-10 might be a good idea. Heckuva lot less messy than melting and pouring.


----------



## Ruthz

The best customers for beeswax candles are religious groups (usually Orthodox) that believe all candles burned in a church should be made of beeswax. They buy votive candles, little candles to put in front of icons (round, 1cm diameter, 5 inches tall), and occasionally large pillar candles for their services. If you can get a contract or business relationship with a church, you will have demand. I, personally, never produce enough beeswax to sell anything consistently.


----------

